# iPod Mini takes a long time to charge



## Chaos Queen (May 2, 2003)

I put my iPod on the charger(cord from the computer)yesterday morning and it's STILL charging this morning(it's 7AM where I'm at). Why does it take so long to charge now?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

Have you tried resetting your iPod?

First, eject it from your computer via iTunes. Then try resetting it.

Hope that helps!


----------

